
AIXIjs: A Software Demo for General Reinforcement Learning - gwern
http://aslanides.io/aixijs/demo.html
======
gwern
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.07615](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.07615)
Repo:
[https://github.com/aslanides/aixijs](https://github.com/aslanides/aixijs)

